# Sonic Scores - New Sample Library



## sonicscores (Oct 2, 2018)

We are getting close to releasing our new sample library called Amadeus Symphonic Orchestra. Amadeus Symphonic Orchestra is a complete orchestral library at a fantastic retail price of $129. The library has a special feature, and while demonstrating it to a few others, I was told to get a few more opinions. So here is a video for you all to see the new feature. Feel free to give us your opinion.

Note: This video was created By Tracy Collins at Indiginus just to show me the new feature. It was not created as a public release but gives you an idea of it's capabilities.


----------



## procreative (Oct 2, 2018)

Sounds very nice at a sensible price. Maybe more detail on specifics when you release such as articulation choices, dynamic ranges, where the recordings come from etc?


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Oct 2, 2018)

I think there's a large and neglected market for an instrument of this type at that price point. Sounds pretty good to me, as far as I can tell from this short demo. I like the interface a lot. This seems to cover more range than some other small "downsize" orchestral VIs we're starting to see. Good luck, I predict a smashing good success with this.


----------



## sonicscores (Oct 2, 2018)

As for articulations:

String Ensembles-Sustains, Staccato, Marcato, Sforzando, Spiccato, Half Trill, Whole Trill, Tremolo, Pizzicato
Solo Strings also have a Bartok Pizzicato

Brass and Woodwind Ensembles - Sustains, Staccato, Marcato, Sforzando
Solo Brass and Woodwinds also have Half and Whole trills.

Instruments have Vibrato, Non-Vibrato, Attack, Release, Velocity Attack, Controller and Velocity sensitivity, and Volume controller controls.

The samples are a collection from proven orchestral libraries and newly recorded samples. The idea is to provide a small footprint, great sounding library, at an affordable price.

Here are a few quick mp3s we created.
Note: These are not polished and are just to get an idea.

Jedi: https://www.dropbox.com/s/l5apifwkffj8dlw/Amadeus Jedi Theme.mp3?dl=1

Pirates: https://www.dropbox.com/s/y3j9diwli84l5yp/Pirates of the Caribbean.mp3?dl=1

More information to come soon.


----------



## devonmyles (Oct 2, 2018)

I’m an Overture user, is this the library that has been in the pipeline for use with that?


----------



## procreative (Oct 3, 2018)

sonicscores said:


> The samples are a collection from proven orchestral libraries and newly recorded samples.



What does this mean? Have you licensed content from other developers? Will you be transparent about which ones?


----------



## sonicscores (Oct 3, 2018)

This is the library that is being developed for Overture. It will be sold separately or bundled with Overture. We may or may not disclose where the content came from as requested by the owners of the purchased content. We feel it is not important as long as it sounds great and has a great price. To be specific, we own all content.


----------



## procreative (Oct 3, 2018)

Okay fair enough, will there be more detail on release about dynamic layers, RRs etc?


----------



## devonmyles (Oct 3, 2018)

sonicscores said:


> This is the library that is being developed for Overture. It will be sold separately or bundled with Overture. We may or may not disclose where the content came from as requested by the owners of the purchased content. We feel it is not important as long as it sounds great and has a great price. To be specific, we own all content.



Great, some of us have been waiting for this. Looking forward to the release.


----------



## Tacet (Oct 3, 2018)

sonicscores said:


> As for articulations:
> 
> String Ensembles-Sustains, Staccato, Marcato, Sforzando, Spiccato, Half Trill, Whole Trill, Tremolo, Pizzicato
> Solo Strings also have a Bartok Pizzicato
> ...


This sounds great, at an accessible price. Kudos! 

The orchestra presets in the video look like a good sketching tool.
Can you also share the complete list of individual instruments that will be part of the lib?


----------



## MatFluor (Oct 3, 2018)

Looks good. Reminds me very much of the Solid State Symphony thing (If I recall correctly, Indiginus Coded that as well?) - which is great for live gigging to lay Orchestral textures behind e.g. Rock.


----------



## Tacet (Oct 18, 2018)

sonicscores said:


> This is the library that is being developed for Overture. It will be sold separately or bundled with Overture.


Could you provide an indication of the planned release date for this?
Is it weeks or months away?


----------



## sonicscores (Oct 18, 2018)

We hope by Thanksgiving, or the end of November.


----------



## MillsMixx (Oct 18, 2018)

Solid State Symphony is one of my favorite fun little libraries. This one looks quite promising and I like the price. I'll be looking for this one thanks


----------



## dariusofwest (Oct 18, 2018)

Neat library! Sound kinda reminds me of Kirk Hunter, very well put together. Looking forward to the release


----------



## Tacet (Oct 18, 2018)

sonicscores said:


> We hope by Thanksgiving, or the end of November.


Great! A couple more questions, if I may.

Based on online tutorials I've watched, Overture 5 already offers the ability to choose VST libs for playback, with expression mapping via user selected keyswitches.
Will any additional functionality be available if scores are played back through Amadeus Symphonic Orchestra?

Also, could you share a list of the individual instruments which will be part of ASO?


----------



## goodgrief! (Oct 18, 2018)

Will there be a discount for Overture users?


----------



## David Cuny (Oct 19, 2018)

I haven't _quite_ convinced myself I need Solid State Symphony. But this incarnation of the VSTi might win me over.

If nothing else, it got me to download a copy of Overture 5. 

What I'm curious about now is how the solo instruments sound, and how well Amadeus works with Overture 5, especially the solo instruments.

If Black Friday doesn't wipe out my bank account, I could see getting this as an affordable little library that would be fun to play.


----------



## Vovique (Oct 19, 2018)

Sounds great, planning to buy as soon as it's out!


----------



## MatFluor (Oct 19, 2018)

Would be interesting how it compares to Noteperformer - considering Notation playback that's the standard to compete with I think

But it depends on what the goal is of Amadeus - is it a "quick n dirty and better than General MIDI" solution, or something else? Let's see how it develops and more videos of it


----------



## David Cuny (Oct 19, 2018)

MatFluor said:


> Would be interesting how it compares to Noteperformer - considering Notation playback that's the standard to compete with I think


Since I'm derailing the thread anyway (but hey, it's a plug for another Sonic Score product), I'll make another quick aside about Overture. 

I'm a hobbyist who uses Notion. My main reasons for choosing Notion were price, a built-in library with lots of supported articulations, and playing nicely with other libraries. They've sort of lost focus on that last point, so it's no longer plug and play with GPO5, and I suspect that support for NotePerformer won't be soon forthcoming. Still a very nice product, just not as focused on what _I_ had wanted out of it. So I've been looking around for alternatives, and Amadeus got me looking at Overture, which might be a nice replacement.

For example, Overture only has GPO4 orchestral templates, but works nicely with GPO5 without too much work. Working with NotePerformer would be another compelling reason to ditch Notion.

Back on topic, I don't expect Amadeus to have _stunning _instruments, but every library has particular strengths. For example, there are some really lovely woodwinds in GPO - especially the double reeds. VSCO 2 (currently on sale, _argh_) seems to have some very nice brass in it. And so on.

The demos that Tracy posted show that it's more than capable of producing big sounds. What I'm looking forward to hearing is some demos of a smaller, more intimate sound that show what the solo instruments are capable of.

As additional demos come out to show where Amadeus shines, I expect to hear more compelling reasons to open up my wallet.


----------



## sonicscores (Dec 8, 2018)

> Overture only has GPO4 orchestral templates



Actually Overture also has Kontakt Factory Library and Vienna Special Edition templates.
And of course Amadeus templates, coming soon.


----------



## starise (Jan 1, 2019)

I took advantage of the deal and bought Armadeus. I'm glad I did as I believe it will fill a nice place in my composing tool kit. I am, so far, very impressed with what was accomplished using such a small library compared to many others. I also like the UI as compared to some others. Everything is there easily accessible.
I had a few questions I hope could be answered here.

Can I get the use of two computers on one license?? I loaded Armadeus into my laptop with the intention to play the organ live. I already had the program loaded on my main DAW. I was able to load all of the samples and the program on the laptop. NI wouldn't let me put my registration through their portal on the second computer. Many companies allow the use of two installations on one license, including Kontakt, so I found it odd that Armadeus wouldn't allow this. Can you guys PLEASE look into this?

I am using Studio One as my notation creation medium, however Overture looks really interesting for maybe a future purchase. Can you tell me if Overture works like a DAW in recording midi? Would I be able to play the samples into the program using midi keyboards ?, or is the program only computer keyboard/mouse input?
Thank you.
Regards,
Tim


----------



## tcollins (Jan 1, 2019)

starise said:


> I took advantage of the deal and bought Armadeus. I'm glad I did as I believe it will fill a nice place in my composing tool kit. I am, so far, very impressed with what was accomplished using such a small library compared to many others. I also like the UI as compared to some others. Everything is there easily accessible.
> I had a few questions I hope could be answered here.
> 
> Can I get the use of two computers on one license?? I loaded Armadeus into my laptop with the intention to play the organ live. I already had the program loaded on my main DAW. I was able to load all of the samples and the program on the laptop. NI wouldn't let me put my registration through their portal on the second computer. Many companies allow the use of two installations on one license, including Kontakt, so I found it odd that Armadeus wouldn't allow this. Can you guys PLEASE look into this?
> ...



You should be able to do this. I am running Amadeus on two computers with the same serial number.


----------



## starise (Jan 1, 2019)

UPDATE- Thanks Tracey.
It must have been an issue with the NI servers. Tried again today and got through. Now on both computers.


----------

